# Would you wear fake designer items?



## Nightvamp (Aug 17, 2008)

The title says it all. Would you wear fake items, such as bags?

I have 1 original d&amp;g bag, but now i've seen a website with fake bags. Its look exactly the same! So yes or no


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes I would because tbh I'm not really that into designer labels so I just think if it looks the same and it's cheaper then why not.

I wouldn't be able to afford any real designer stuff anyway.


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 17, 2008)

I prefer real stuff, although I only own a few designer things (most of which my boyfriend bought me). I'd only wear fake if it was decent quality and looked identical. I wouldn't get a fake LV though, I think you can tell which of those are fake.


----------



## Snoo (Aug 17, 2008)

If the quality is OK, yes I would!

And I agree with the fake LV's, our market was stuffed with them.


----------



## Nightvamp (Aug 17, 2008)

i just adore chanel and d&amp;g


----------



## Dreama (Aug 17, 2008)

I do. I have a few fake bags and I love them! They look just as nice as the real ones, and I'm paying a fraction of the price. I'm on a budget anyway so it works.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes I would because tbh I'm not really that into designer labels so I just think if it looks the same and it's cheaper then why not. I wouldn't be able to afford any real designer stuff anyway.

Totally agree.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 17, 2008)

No, because you can usually tell they're fake and they're not as well made. Plus, if I started carrying fakes and people knew, they would assume the rest of my stuff is fake.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a fake pair of Chanel glasses. I always end up losing or crushing my sunglasses anyway, so I wouldn't want to buy a really expensive pair just to ruin them...

I don't know that I'd wear a fake designer bag, though. There are plenty of cute and cheap bags out there without having to try to make it look like a designer bag.


----------



## kbella (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd rather wear a cute no name bag then a fake designer bag...it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 17, 2008)

I would if I could find a really nice one I liked for a reasonable price. I'm still trying to find just a normal non-name brand bag that I like though...


----------



## Karren (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd wear fake... after all I am into imatation!!! hahaha


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree with Kbella, I'd prefer to have a medium priced no name bag than a fake.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd rather wear a cute no name bag then a fake designer bag...it just doesn't feel right. Agree!


----------



## macupjunkie (Aug 17, 2008)

If I was into designer items, then I would probably carefully choose only the stuff that looks like the real thing. However, I also understand the whole argument about the designer's work and buying the real thing to appreciate their work etc etc. But I currently don't own designer stuff because I cannot tell between real and fakes (in detail) and most of the stuff doesn't interest me, which I guess is a good thing for my wallet


----------



## mac-whore (Aug 17, 2008)

No. I'd either save for the real thing or buy something more realistic for my budget.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 18, 2008)

to be honest no i wouldn't


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't like designer handbags and if I did I'd spend my money on something more important.


----------



## lolaB (Aug 18, 2008)

I couldn't. There are always those small details that the counterfeiters overlook. It would bug me to death, lol. I had a big designer handbag phase a few years back, but that's when it wasn't my money I was spending. Now, I can't really justify spending that much on a bag...especially because I pretty much carry the same handbag everyday.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 18, 2008)

No I would not. For a myriad of reasons.


----------



## TxKimberly (Aug 18, 2008)

In a little bit less than a heart beat!


----------



## shesadiva (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm not really into designer items but if the fake bag looks great with my stuffs, why not.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 18, 2008)

I generally wouldn't, but if no one can really tell the difference why not? I have had a fake Guess purse for over a year and a fake Chanel before that, not one of my friends ever knew.

If Im buying designer clothes though, they have to be authentic. You can tell the difference with clothes.


----------



## Anthea (Aug 18, 2008)

I prefer them to be genuine, branded copies are usually cheep and inferior. I prefer to have a cheaper item that is unbranded and not a take off.


----------



## fawp (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't like fakes...even if you can't see a difference (and you usually can), _I_ know it's a fake and I feel like a cheat for wearing it.

Now, if I like something that's really expensive, I will look for a knockoff in a less expensive brand (i.e. looking for Jimmy Choo inspired shoes in the BCBG line).


----------



## daer0n (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like designer handbags and if I did I'd spend my money on something more important. I totally agree with you on this as well!


----------



## HiGHLYFE (Aug 18, 2008)

Yea, if I like it and it is well-made. I'm not really into the whole designer handbag thing, though.


----------



## Bellagigi (Aug 18, 2008)

No. I agree with the ladies about buying something else that is cute rather than wearing/carrying a fake.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 18, 2008)

if the quality and design looks the same, then yes!


----------



## monniej (Aug 18, 2008)

to be honest, i'm not a big fan of knock offs. jmho~


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 18, 2008)

I couldn't, a friend once gave me a fake LV bag and i used it once. The whole day i used it i felt like everyone could tell it was a fake. Its like when you have that guilty feeling that everyone knows your secret or when you tell a white lie and have it printed bold faced on your forehead. I just can't do it.


----------



## Elizabeth* (Aug 20, 2008)

eww.. No way, I'd prefer wearing a no name bag that looks nice, than a fake designer bag.

But thanks to Daddy i can aford them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## shesadiva (Aug 20, 2008)

if you have the means to have the original why not, but the fake ones are more affordable so it really doesn't matter...


----------



## susan411 (Aug 29, 2008)

Dont we all??


----------



## Beautyfocus (Aug 29, 2008)

I wouldn't wear or buy anything fake. For that I just buy a cheaper authentic brand.


----------



## Jesse69 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd love to have a real Chanel Bag and watch. The replica bags aren't good enough. The replica watches look ok from pics, beats paying $4000 for a watch. I do like tooling around like an expensive chic but it is too expensive!


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't like logo's on anything, so that aside, if there is a super cute style of bag, not the logo'd ones you _ always_ see, like a bright bag, that is only made by D&amp;G for example, and I could never afford it, I would def get a dupe.

I think the logo'd ones are so fugly, there's nothing original about them, sorry.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd rather wear a cute no name bag then a fake designer bag...it just doesn't feel right. Ditto!!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 2, 2008)

If i didn't get caught by the customs, i might



. But if i really want a designer stuff, i'll eat pasta for a month, lol.


----------



## aney (Sep 3, 2008)

If I like the item I would buy it! I don't really have the money to afford expensive designer bags etc.


----------



## icmreis (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't mind, because I don't buy things for the label, I buy them if I like them!


----------



## Pomander_ (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I'm not really into designer stuff or wearing labels, but if I did have a need for something and i found a good fake, I might buy it.


----------



## ohsewdizzy (Sep 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I prefer them to be genuine, branded copies are usually cheep and inferior. I prefer to have a cheaper item that is unbranded and not a take off. true!! i would buy a nice bag that was well made rather than a knock off... the quality is not there, and isnt that the important thing... well made lasts longer and looks better!hugs

diz


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Sep 14, 2008)

sometimes i'll buy them just for fun...i mean they do look cute




however if it's poor quality then it could be a little embarassing, especially if people start to look a little closer.

personally i don't care about labels that much, but i don't want to get anything if it looks like the quality is shoddy

i do own a few knock-off purses though... some do not look that great and therefore i don't really use them...


----------



## coke (Sep 15, 2008)

I generally am not crazy about designer stuff .. but I do have one fake LV bag, because LV doesnt make pink canvas bags, which is what I wanted for the longest time. I ended up finding a fake one with the pink and cotton canvas, the logo and everything looks genuine, and the handles are leather .. so I said what the heck, I wanted it for the longest time and LV won't come out with the product I want, might as well get the fake.

It's pink and over the top but it matches my look. I would've payed for the LV one if it came out in a regular collection.

I don't look down on people that get fake bags. Trying to be something you're not is annoying, but if they just like the style and can't afford it, then who cares?


----------



## TxKimberly (Sep 15, 2008)

Coke, I think you made a good point. I don't care about a designers label or name - that doesn't impress me. All I care about is the style, and do I, or do I not, like it.


----------



## CharleneT (Sep 29, 2008)

SURE, they made plenty enough off the originals, they don't need my duckets! I would yes, mainly because I couldn't afford a real one anyhooooo....

BUT, the fact is that I normally buy vintage stuff, so it is kinda moot.

C.


----------



## Annia (Oct 1, 2008)

No thanks! I'd rather wear something that I like that doesn't have a name, or spend extra money on the real thing.


----------



## Nadeshda (Oct 1, 2008)

I wouldn't go out of my way to buy one just because it looks like a designer bag because I simply don't care about that kind of stuff. If I like it and I can afford it, I get it, despite not being labelled or being a knock-off.


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 8, 2008)

Of course. I never buy things just to say I have them, but if I really want a nice designer purse, I would definatly buy a knock off that I find from some street vendor or in a flea market. Also, ebay is a great place to find these knock offs.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 8, 2008)

Pffft... A bag is a bag is a bag...

So designer or no, I'd wear it... Knockoff or no, if it looks good, I'll wear it...

I'm not into labels/brands... blah blah blah...


----------



## Roxie (Oct 8, 2008)

It doesn't really bother me.

I'm in love with making my own trends at second hand shops, so designer labels hardly a matter.


----------



## farris2 (Oct 9, 2008)

Not knowingly...


----------

